

Results: How much do you make? (Survey) - vu0tran

Here's the link to the survey: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Av55q3freJTPdHkxSzVUR3JCZl9mMTNSQXZ4cWp4M3c&#38;hl=en_US#gid=0<p>Link to the form (still live): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&#38;formkey=dHkxSzVUR3JCZl9mMTNSQXZ4cWp4M3c6MQ#gid=0<p>Link to original post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2907815
======
vu0tran
Just as an FYI, I've kept the sheet unchanged. For the most, this is what the
users put in and this is the order they inputed them.

If you guys would like me to organize the chart better, i.e. by salary, or
something, let me know please.

